# We are moving to paphos in 4weeks!



## robbins1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Me my partner and our 10month old son are moving to paphos in 4weeks! Im starting to get really nervous now and wondering if there is anyone else who lives in paphos? or is moving soon? ami, andrew and jude x


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

We are looking at moving at there next year, we are visiting on the 3rd september to take a look around around paphos for a good spot, investigate schools etc as we have a 16 month old daughter. Would be great if you could let me know how you get on and any advice you could pass on, i'd be very grateful. many thanks and good luck i'm sure you and family will love it.


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

We moved over in April, had no problems let them take the time, it will get done but at their pace, wish you luck and good fortune,


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Are you in the Paphos area? did you rent first to get a feel of the place?


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

bailey44 said:


> Are you in the Paphos area? did you rent first to get a feel of the place?


We are in the Village of Peyia high on the hills overlooking Coral Bay, no we saw the plot 3 years ago and just bought it and had a custom Villa built moved out in April (Fulltime) just the odd trip back for Family/Business, we both new it was the right place.
PS Good Luck with your adventure


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

you lucky lot, that sounds amazing. We has been told Peyia is a good place to live, a good mix of expat people there as well. I have viewed a few houses in Peyia and will be having a look there when we visit soon. 

Do you both work? What do you do for a living?


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

bailey44 said:


> you lucky lot, that sounds amazing. We has been told Peyia is a good place to live, a good mix of expat people there as well. I have viewed a few houses in Peyia and will be having a look there when we visit soon.
> 
> Do you both work? What do you do for a living?


Sheila dosn't but I look after my Electronics Business in the UK from here, hence the odd return to the UK, when you are over give us a shout and by all means visit us high up in Peyia, just out of the Village 
Cheers


----------



## GREGORYSMITH (Jun 24, 2008)

*[email protected]*

HI ANDY AND SHEILA,,WE HAVE A PLACE NOW IN PEYIA,,JUST ABOUT HALF A MILE DOWN FROM THE MAIN VILLAGE,,PLUS WE ARE HAVING A PENTHOUSE BUILT JUST ACROSS THE ROAD ,,FOR US TO BE MOVING INTO 100% IN A FEW MONTHS TIME, SPENT MANY AN HOUR SUPPING KEO LAGER IN THE OLD JAIL,,EATING THE SALTED NUTS . PEYIA IS A VERY NICE PLACE TO BE,,A LITTLE HILLY BUT THAT KEEPS YOU FIT !! WE ARE MOVING OUT THERE FROM CORNWALL,( STRATTON BUDE AREA ) BEEN THERE 7 TIMES NOW,,DECIDED TO DO THE WHOLE THING LATE LAST YEAR,,WE BOTH IN OUR 60,s NOW ,,BUT YOUNG AT HEART ,,, GREGORY AND WENDY SMITH ...


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Andy, 

Would love to visit, we are planning to hire a car for a few days a drive around all the places we would like to see, give us your address and if we are passing will pop in. Sounds like there are a few expats in the area so thats good for us, just what i wanted. Thats really nice of you thanks.


----------



## BOBSUE (Jun 8, 2008)

we had a look in peyia lovely views of Coral Bay ,but brought in Kato Paphos instead. Good luck on your search.


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

bobsue

what made you buy in kato paphos instead? hope you dont mind me asking. 
thanks


----------



## GREGORYSMITH (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes,,why did you buy in Kato Paphos ??..tends to be rather noisy and very busy . ok if thats what you really want,but to live there full time can get a little tedios. We like Peyia,,as its just in reach of all that you require. 
Gregg & Wendy


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

andyandsheila said:


> We are in the Village of Peyia high on the hills overlooking Coral Bay, no we saw the plot 3 years ago and just bought it and had a custom Villa built moved out in April (Fulltime) just the odd trip back for Family/Business, we both new it was the right place.
> PS Good Luck with your adventure


We are buying a property high on the hills overlooking Coral Bay. Can you give us any advice on the area, and on living in Peyia.


----------



## rita-jason (Jul 27, 2008)

robbins1 said:


> Me my partner and our 10month old son are moving to paphos in 4weeks! Im starting to get really nervous now and wondering if there is anyone else who lives in paphos? or is moving soon? ami, andrew and jude x


Hi Ami,Andrew&Jude..
It's all a little scary isn't it..We made the plunge in May,we had been coming over for the past 6yrs mix of business+lots of pleasure!We have a Penthouse in Peyia &we love it!The people here so nice,the village has all you need shopping wise ie chemist,supermarkets,fab butcher n bakers+some nice traditional tavernas too-and the views are lovely(really pretty at night time).We were going to retire,sold our estate agency in uk last year,but are already back into the property market again(hubby is only 38+needs to keep his brain busy(i'm quite happy relaxing!!!).If you need to rent a car at a reasonable rate,we use Thrasos Rentals-mobile 00357 99647058.If you tell him Jason Jupe recommended him,he should give you a fair deal(we used him stacks,while we were bak n forth,&he's a really nice chap!!)Hope all goes well for you all-am sure you will love it,kind regards.rita Jupe


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

Gregory & Wendy welcome, we have now lived at our new villa for 5 months and its great apart from its hard to make new friends when we are all spaced around various complex's mixed in with holiday homes and Cypriots, so again welcome to Peyia and when you are over gives us a PM or a email here so we can meet up and help you settle in all the best 
Regards Andy & Sheila


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

alan&sue said:


> We are buying a property high on the hills overlooking Coral Bay. Can you give us any advice on the area, and on living in Peyia.


WE just love it we can see over to Coral Bay, bet we are going to be close give us an PM or an email and we will meet up and compare views !!!


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Andy, 

whats your advice on setting up personal training business in paphos, is there already a load of personal trainers over there? Please advise thanks.


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

andyandsheila said:


> WE just love it we can see over to Coral Bay, bet we are going to be close give us an PM or an email and we will meet up and compare views !!!


We're coming over the beginning of September, just for a week. We would love to meet up with you then.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

All the best you soon to be movers, I will be joining you soon
sister in law has bought off plan at payia rise will be finished end oct
just back from 2 weeks holiday back to rain cant wait to do that one way trip.
Tricia


----------



## Laura S (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi

We are moving to Paphos in just under 8 weeks Husband 2 dogs and I. As the date gets closer I must admit to a few sleepless nights but there are loads of expats in Cyprus if you want to mix with them and the Cyprus people we have found lovely. My husband was taken ill ending up in hospital for a week just after we bought out apartment. The Aristo estate agent visited twice plus our solicitor and the care was fantastic. I am renting in Tala for 3 months whilst my apartment in Konia is finished. I have made friends already both Cypriot and Brits personally I don't want to live in little England in Cyprus so like the combination of people. I have greek earworms on my IPod to learn some basics and a more serious tape for when I get there but everyone speaks English if they don't then they are not local as I found out when I asked a Bulgarian for directions.

We have found great butchers, an English Deli in Tala , my Husband gets his hair cut at Lennys E11, shopping at Papantonios, Carefour, ES etc, you very soon find your way round. I prefer to shop for local food when I am there as it is cheaper and good quality using what is in season as we used to.

It is a big move so I am a bit stressed due to all the arrangments mainly but cannot wait to start my new life. Keep in touch we can compare notes.


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Each area has its advantages and disadvantages. It really depends what you want the property for, the size, proximity to schools, shops work etc. Do you want to rent out for income or will you occupy it. Theres many issues to consider before buying. 

With children the proximity to schools is important and Peyia is a long way out of Ppahos when considering the International schools.


----------



## Pauline Bibb (Aug 29, 2008)

robbins1 said:


> Me my partner and our 10month old son are moving to paphos in 4weeks! Im starting to get really nervous now and wondering if there is anyone else who lives in paphos? or is moving soon? ami, andrew and jude x


Wow how exciting! Just got back form Paphos...my first time...but my husband loves it out there and has been wanting to live there for years. I must admit...although my expereince is limited it looks a fab place to live and bring up your children. Got to b better than UK. I am a bit of a wanderer and so paphis in particular is looking very attractive at the moment. I congratulate you on your life changing decisions and wish you well, good luck, health, wealth and good times.


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi !
Having spent all last Winter in Cyprus i am ' Driving " my ' Digital Studio" ( Merc Sprinter + Camera / Computer Lighting gear ) Out to Cyprus around the 17th September ......wish me luck please 
Mike


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

*can I jump in*



andyandsheila said:


> Sheila dosn't but I look after my Electronics Business in the UK from here, hence the odd return to the UK, when you are over give us a shout and by all means visit us high up in Peyia, just out of the Village
> Cheers


 HI My husband and I will be moving our family over to Paphos area in July 09 and we continue to run our UK based residential letting agency from Cyprus ,he will be letting staff run it and kep popping back as you have done , what have to had to do to become residents in Cyprus without actually working in Cyprus .ie have you had to become residents ,have you kept an address in the UK I am interested in the best way to do things to our advantage


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carolegan said:


> HI My husband and I will be moving our family over to Paphos area in July 09 and we continue to run our UK based residential letting agency from Cyprus ,he will be letting staff run it and kep popping back as you have done , what have to had to do to become residents in Cyprus without actually working in Cyprus .ie have you had to become residents ,have you kept an address in the UK I am interested in the best way to do things to our advantage



As long as you can prove you are living here, either with a contract of sale for a property or a rental agreement there is no problem getting a residents card.
I can recommend someone who will deal with all of that for you, taking all of the stress out of it.


Regards Veronica


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

*Yes please*



Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> As long as you can prove you are living here, either with a contract of sale for a property or a rental agreement there is no problem getting a residents card.
> I can recommend someone who will deal with all of that for you, taking all of the stress out of it.
> 
> 
> Regards Veronica


Yes Veronica if you know someone with all the answers I would love to have their contact details, do you know if there is a sort of service that anyone runs to help people settle in Cyprus ie. a good container firm, how to get the youngest child into school, best places to rent , what forms we need, how we can continue to get child benefit and free perscriptions ???


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

carolegan said:


> HI My husband and I will be moving our family over to Paphos area in July 09 and we continue to run our UK based residential letting agency from Cyprus ,he will be letting staff run it and kep popping back as you have done , what have to had to do to become residents in Cyprus without actually working in Cyprus .ie have you had to become residents ,have you kept an address in the UK I am interested in the best way to do things to our advantage


have answered via PM


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carolegan said:


> Yes Veronica if you know someone with all the answers I would love to have their contact details, do you know if there is a sort of service that anyone runs to help people settle in Cyprus ie. a good container firm, how to get the youngest child into school, best places to rent , what forms we need, how we can continue to get child benefit and free perscriptions ???



Carol I was referring to someone who can sort out your residents cards etc for you.
Her company is called Gwennys red tape services. This is a link to her website which tells you everything she does
Car imports, Importation Duty, Car Registration, Customs and Excise, Passport Renewals, Driving Licences, Alien Cards, Immigration Permits, Paphos, Pafos, Cyprus

Veronica


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

hiya
we are moving out around 25th Sept Ive only 3 shifts left to do at work!!! loads to do eh..
where abouts are you in the UK we are in Essex!
Linda


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

LINDYLOO52 said:


> hiya
> we are moving out around 25th Sept Ive only 3 shifts left to do at work!!! loads to do eh..
> where abouts are you in the UK we are in Essex!
> Linda


Hi lindy right behind you leave scotland on 1st oct down south to say good byes
then Paphos here we come.Good luck safe trip .
Tricia


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hi lindy right behind you leave scotland on 1st oct down south to say good byes
> then Paphos here we come.Good luck safe trip .
> Tricia


Awww thanks Trica

hope all goes well for you too who knows might bump into on the beach at pathos where abouts are you going to be living xx


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Yup ..*

With cold dark nights closing in its time for me to migrate too  i fly into Pafos on the 24th 
Sept for the Winter and looking forward to doing a photographic project for an exhibition in the UK next Summer .

I read in the online papers that there is now a Bus Service at the Airport ? or is that just to Larnaca ? i suppose i'll have to put up with Taxi Drivers ripping me off with £40 to Pafos then 

Do folk on this Forum ever get together for Meets ? 

Mike 
Chloraka


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mike on tour said:


> With cold dark nights closing in its time for me to migrate too  i fly into Pafos on the 24th
> Sept for the Winter and looking forward to doing a photographic project for an exhibition in the UK next Summer .
> 
> I read in the online papers that there is now a Bus Service at the Airport ? or is that just to Larnaca ? i suppose i'll have to put up with Taxi Drivers ripping me off with £40 to Pafos then
> ...


£40?
Wow you are gullible.
You should not pay more than £20 at the most from Paphos airport to anywhere within Paphos. We used to pay £15 when we lived at Tala which is quite a distance from the airport.
I havnt heard of a bus from Paphos airport yet although I know there is now one from Larnaca. 
I havnt met up with anyone from this forum yet but hope that it wont be long before I do. It would be nice to be able to put a face to some of the names.


----------

